# War is Over



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Hey good news the "WAR IS OVER"! Bad news we LOST!! Worse news "WE DONT KNOW IT YET!!! Hey this is sounding like a thread I had locked about a year ago? 
General Richard Dannatt is large and in charge and talking of exit stratigies http://www.cnn.com/2006/WORLD/meast/10/ ... index.html
Pull out today or pull out tomorrow that is our choice what say you!!


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

I certainly agree with the notion that we are dealing with an "Odd Lot" over there ... in that:

The Society is taught there is no other power than Allah.

Assuming you were silly enough to argue publicly against that point you end up Dead in some Barbaric fashion.

That is what we call a "Theocracy" ...

Once you have the entire "Temporal/Mortal World" and "Spiritual World on into the here-after" all wrapped up into one tidy package and the tidy package is backed by the understanding that if you step out of line you will be Killed as a non-believer. Behavior becomes strong with out regard the the strength of the average persons belief.

The only real way out is to gain enough "Secular Thinkers" in the region and make them strong enough to fend off the Islamic Radicals and the fear stricken minions ... which over there translates to nearly everyone due to the above mentioned dymanics of Society there ...

It's a tough row to hoe

Or so it seems to me


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

The reason we can't get the support of the people is they hear this stuff and don't trust the West to follow thru.

If you thought the Democrats would win the 2006 elections and know they would obviously then pull out of Iraq would you side with the Americans knowing that in a couple years the bad guys would be cutting your heads off for sideing with the US.

If I was Blair I would court martial and fire his *** today, opinions like his are nothing but a setback and should be made in private to Blair.

This is the whole problem the Dems in congress are intentionally sending a mixed message to subvert the Iraq effort for political gain, even though the effort is a big deal in the world geopolitical struggle against the Jihadist movement, the Dems in Congress make me sick.


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

Bobm ... We certainly see the psycology of the situation the same


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Your right Bob. The disturbing thing is these liberals are so power hungry they are willing to let the Iraqi people die for their political aspirations. They are also willing to endanger our ally Israel, not to mention our own nation. It will be interesting how low these liberals are willing to go to try regain power. If they become to obvious (like they aren't already) enough people will catch on and throw even more out of office this fall.


----------



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

Even Saddam could not kill as many Iraquis as it was and still are killed as a result of chaos generated by inept leaders of our country.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

sevendogs said:


> Even Saddam could not kill as many Iraquis as it was and still are killed as a result of chaos generated by inept leaders of our country.


Too bad you don't know how many people saddam has killed, but someone is keeping track of all other deaths even non-combat death are counted by your liberal bean counters as Iraqi deaths uke:

GET A CLUE! :thumb:


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

sevendogs said:


> Even Saddam could not kill as many Iraquis as it was and still are killed as a result of chaos generated by inept leaders of our country.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

IRAQ: Deaths under Saddam Hussein

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



> Tom Grey answers David Crow's request the empirical basis for his statement on the number of dead under Saddam Hussein. "See http://www.gbn.org/ArticleDisplayServle ... 0&msp=1242 Here is an excerpt:":Along with other human rights organizations, The Documental Centre for Human Rights in Iraq has compiled documentation on over 600,000 civilian executions in Iraq. Human Rights Watch reports that in one operation alone, the Anfal, Saddam killed 100,000 Kurdish Iraqis. Another 500,000 are estimated to have died in Saddam's needless war with Iran. Coldly taken as a daily average for the 24 years of Saddam's reign, these numbers give us a horrifying picture of between 70 and 125 civilian deaths per day for every one of Saddam's 8,000-odd days in power"
> 
> But such facts are not enough -- because for him the true question is whether civilians killed by the war are "unnecessary". I need to ask whether he thinks the civilian deaths were necessary or not. I clearly believe they were necessary to oust Saddam and save the lives he would have murdered, to free the children from prison, etc. -- in fact more necessary than the atomic bombs to force Japan's surrender If Mr. Crow is willing to accept Muslim fanatic terrorists with WMDs, or Muslim theocracy, rather than fight for Western/ Christian/ Capitalist/ Freedom, then indeed comparing death rates doesn't mean much".
> 
> Ronald Hilton - 4/25/03


Make sure your just not repeating a bunch of liberal bullcrap when you post 7dogs. Seem like a theme with the liberals and lies :eyeroll:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I think they are fighting a Religious war and we are not. I believe we need to take another look at this. This is in actuality God against government as it stands. With God as your Commander I believe you would have no fear. I respect their deep convictions and would like to see our own stepped up to their level. Until our Religious leaders join the fray we will be in a tough spot.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

I certainly don't respect their convictions. The only thing religious about this war is a group of brain washed killers are using religion as their only excuse to murder. The last thing we need is for other religious leaders to get into the middle of this and give the radical terrorist a "see I told you so" excuse. The Kamikazes of WWII thought the emperor was a living God and were willing to die for him. Today they would not do that because they know better. One thing I think we need to do is go after leaders such as Muqtada al-Sadr and kill them outright. Let the chips fall where they may.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Yeah if they could keep their clerics out of it that would help. But as it is a good many are getting the wrong message and that message is they can destroy our western civilization. Most know better that's for sure.


----------

